# Roman smell made children vomit



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 1, 2004)

Not quite what it seems!!!

Check it out: http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2640351.stm

(BTW, I saw this after looking at a link Brian posted and browsing further on the BBC site. Man, I wish we Indians were so genuinely interested in news of our past, despite all the lip service given to the 'old ways' yadayada )


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Mar 1, 2004)

Ha ha, that's pretty funny... Imagine "Flatulence", the new cologne for blokes! Ha ha...

Knivesout, what did you mean by Indians not being interested in their history...? You guys have some of the coolest mythologies - all those rampaging Hindu gods, those cool mercury-fuelled "vimanas" with built-in atomic laser cannons, etc... Not to mention a history of wicked cuisine!!!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 1, 2004)

Sure, but I mean we just pay lip-service to what we already think we know and there is little public interest or access to the latest archaeological finds and so on. For example, the BBC site has a section where you can keep checking on the latest findings by British archaeologists or historians, but none of the major Indian news portals really has anything comparable. 

In fact the problem is we are more into our mythology than our history?!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 1, 2004)

That's quite story! (Well, the smell _and_ the mythology!)

I actually have a real problem finding a reliable resource of archaelogy stories - I just can't find them at the BBC site unless they're posted in the science/nature section - last time I lokoed the BBC history section was a series of articles, rather than a news section regarding latest news in archaeology and history.

Any pointers most welcome.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

I get Current Archaeology which is pretty good. The Letters section is generally an amusing read, and they send out a booklet with all the digs in which take volunteers. Annoying though I've missed the boat for Hadrian's wall this year and it's full.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, the photo shows XIIII Gemina, and they are a bit strong from the downwind side.


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 2, 2006)

It occurs to me that, before the science of stench synthesizing came of age, that latrine museums would have had to hire college students to produce the smells for their exhibits. I imagine the students would have been hidden behind discreet screens and maintained on a diet of chili, cabbage and beer. (As many college students are, to begin with.) Some, of course, would have been there simply to pad their resumés, not out of any devotion to the art of flatulence.

I would even speculate further that fewer children were induced to vomit in the days of the natural product.


----------



## PTeppic (Nov 3, 2006)

Although it's heading off topic, in a related story (also from the BBC), fans at recent showings of the latest gorenography flick "Saw III" have been falling sufficiently ill that ambulances have had to be called:

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Film fans faint at Saw III show


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 3, 2006)

On that one, I'm always highly suspicious of such stories.... It's an old ploy that's been used at least since Universal's *Frankenstein *of 1931; so I would have to have some corroborating evidence that it's genuine. It could be, of course -- I've not seen (nor do I intend to) the film; but with it being a tactic that's been used off and on for 75 years... I remain sceptical. (And, yes, these were reported by reputable news sources as well...)


----------

